# Lekarze > Forum kardiologiczne >  E-Papieros a złe samopoczucie bardzo proszę o pomoc

## Bednar23

od ok 2 miesięcy palę e-papierosy co wyeliminowało palenie zwykłych, jednak po jakimś czasie pojawiły się objawy przedawkowania(tak mi się bynajmniej wydaje)- czyli uczucie gorąca wieczorami lekkie zawroty głowy, problem z zasypianiem i uczucie lęku-jednak po 2-3 dniach objawy mijały a później znowu się tak czułem, obecnie nie mogę nawet się kilka razy zaciągnąć i pojawiają się objawy czyli- zawroty głowy, uczucie oderwania od rzeczywistości, bóle klatki piersiowej, po 2-4 h jest lepiej, ale jestem wtedy zmęczony strasznie, 
Chciałbym jeszcze dodać, że dawki wcale nie były duże bo np zażyłem 10 ml płynu 15 mg/ml w 15 dni, obecnie nie jestem wstanie nic zażyć, próbowałem zwykłego papierosa a tutaj także to wystąpiło, musiałem odczekać 2h-3h, żebym mógł się położyć spać, objawy jakie miałem to uczucie ucisku w skroniach, ból w klatce piersiowej i lekkie zawroty, uczucie duszności i problemy z przełykaniem śliny
czy to możliwe, że to przewlekłe jakieś przedawkowanie nikotyny?
Proszę o pomoc bo nie wiem jak sobie z tym poradzić

----------


## SirArgal

Co do e-papierosów, to wg mnie główną ich wadą jest to, że dostarczają tej nikotyny więcej niż normalny papieros (nie chodzi tu o samą dawkę, ale o to że palacz nie ma wyraźnej granicy, 'kiedy już skończył tego papierosa palić') i dochodzi do sytuacji że ktoś w ciągu jednego dnia zużywa wkład który miał być odpowiednikiem np 10 paczek normalnych papierosów. Czyli pali się więcej i można się zatruć.

Taka moja opinia

----------

